

CodeWarranty: Get paid to maintain your own integrations.  - jsonne
http://blog.apixchange.com/2013/07/codewarranty-get-paid-to-maintain-your-own-integrations/

======
jsonne
I'm one of the co-founders of APIxChange here to answer any questions if you
have them!

